# New Member, with an Ipad...



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

...so (if this is the right place to ask?) does anyone know if is there an Ipad app that I can use for viewing/posting on this forum?


----------



## Primary shapes (Sep 29, 2012)

I use Tapatalk on both the iPad and iPhone


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Tapatalk2 is quite a bit more modern feeling than Tapatalk. Annoyingly, I only found out about it after buying the first one. If you've not bought anything yet, check out the screenshots of both to see which you prefer.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I just view it in safari on iPad. The apps just annoy me lol


----------



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

I know what you mean... Got Tapatalk "HD" now but I'm not sure about it yet...

Can't seem to subscribe to just a thread... Can't find the notification settings yet... Probably should find some instructions but these days you ought to be able to busk easy stuff like this in about 2 minutes...

Ho hum...

Thanks for the help, though, guys

Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)

________

Axex Duetto, Mahkonig Vario (K30 awaited!), some tampers and other stuff.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

To subscribe: If in the thread click the arrow at the bottom right. Then click the star.

If in the view where it shows a list of forum topics slide the topic you want to subscribe to across to the left then click the star


----------



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

Great, thanks!

Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)

________

Axex Duetto, Mahkonig Vario (K30 awaited!), some tampers and other stuff.


----------

